# Canadian & American Moms - Best Cloth Diapers?



## peanut56

I started cloth diapering last week, and after a rough start, I am now getting the hang of it and enjoying it. 
I bought only a small amount to start out - I have Flips and Happy Heinys. I'd like to get some more, but wouldn't mind trying out some new kinds. Can anyone recommend some different brands? :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

I like Fuzzi Bunz a lot and BumGenius (the AIOs and pockets). I also really like fitteds, especially goodmamas. Check out hyenacart.com there are a lot of great stores on there with WAHMs making diapers


----------



## Vickie

there are several Canadian moms who cloth diaper, might want to ask in the Canadian moms thread in the Groups & Discussions area as well?


----------



## lucy_lu10

Motherease diapers are great! Here's the link:
https://www.mother-ease.com/

I use these diapers on my 1yr old and have never had a leak. Not to mention they're cute, canadian, and relatively cost-friendly. :)


----------



## sun

Hello! :flower:

It can depend on what kind of diapering you are into and the shape of your LO, but I'll tell you what we use! I really like fitteds and covers. I use mostly motherease sandys bamboo fitteds (lucy posted link above), kiwipie bamboo fitteds (these are super cute and pretty trim), and bamboozles + hemp booster for overnight. For covers I almost always use wool soakers (woollybottoms), wool longies. If I want him in regular clothes I use thirsties duo wraps or another regular cover. xx

Edit: The AIOs and fuzzibuns are great too, but never worked well with my LO's body type. Plus now I am totally addicted to wool!


----------



## pattysurveys

Hi, I'm from Canada and I have a stash of mainly Fuzzibunz. I have tried Happy Heinz, BG and a couple of other brands but I love the FB the most. Check out this review if u want more info on the FB: https://onesmileymonkey.blogspot.com/2011/02/fuzzibunz-modern-cloth-diapering.html
Also let me know if u have any questions


----------



## peanut56

^^ Thanks so much! :)


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Is price a factor? My favorite are Blueberry/Swaddlebees. Their AIO have a pocket for additional stuffing if need be, and I love how they fit. And they also have pockets, fitteds, covers, flats and prefolds. They are pricey though.


----------



## parkgirl

I LOVE my bumGenius 4.0 pocket diapers. They are the only ones that fit my baby girls body type. Never had a leak. I have also tried fuzzibunz, but have leaks with those. It really depends on your kiddos body type. What works wonderfully for one might not work so well for another.


----------



## cheese lover

I have several kinds of diapers and what I really like are 
Flip or Thirsties duo wraps with thirsties stay-dry duo inserts, they work great overnight for my LO. I also use Flip stay-dri inserts for daytime.
pockets-I have Kawaiibaby, blueberry, justsimplycloth, maude baby diapers we use them all with one microfiber and one hemp (thirsties) insert. They all work fine.
AIO-my mom made a bunch of AIO's that we use for child care because they're the only diapers I have that are velcro. They work fine but sometimes they wick. I also have 5 bumcheeks. I love them because 2 are denim and way cute and the other 3 are minky.


----------



## stunned

I honestly use Ebay Cheapies, The only difference is that I make my own liners with a blend of cotton, bamboo and terry-cloth layers. I've never had a problem and I don't mind paying a fraction of the cost! I have a stash of 30+ and never spend over $200 :D Whoot! It pays to be cheap


----------

